# 12 inch piraya came in



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Supposed to be 10 to 11. He is a full 12

Just got him situated and i will post some pics tomarrow. He is resting right now from the trip. He bashed thru 2 large nets like nothing







THANKS to george from Shark aquarium for great packaging and sending a beautie of a fish.
Coulden't be happier.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WHAT?!?! I didnt know George had monster Pirayas!!!

Well great p/u man.. def gotta post up pic


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

wow . . . cant wait to see those pics, congrats man!









~Will.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

He has just gotten a shipment of large ones.







He mentioned a 14 incher. Very nice guy, He called me earlier to let me know what was going on with my shippment. 
This piraya is gonna rival knifemans old piraya in beauty.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

how much did this monster cost you?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ViBE said:


> how much did this monster cost you?


 too got damn much sheesh thats a beats


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

12 inch piraya huh? I suppose you think you're cool now.








Nice pick up. congrats.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Dang, 12"?







Made me wish I had one!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks all, I went down to check on him and he was swimming all about glowing a little more. Here's a pic. I will get more up tomarrow with some kind of way of showing his length.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Congrats on the pickup Alex !









Glad to hear everything worked out, nothing beats a huge pygo.:nod: 
Sounds like it was worth the wait. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

That's AWESOME!!!!!

......gee thanks for making my piraya look plain.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

wow, beautiful fish!

just wondering with all the Airborn Express problems this week, what shipping company was it?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Continental airlines Cargo. Only 32 bucks to ship him, and no idiots kicking them around. I don't use parcel services anymore after the last big piraya i bought.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

OMFG! That is an awesome looking fish!!! look how vivid the flames are!!! WOW!


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Look at that coloration and the beefy head structure. I hope you took out life insurance on that monster!! Must have cost you a #[email protected]#% load!!
Awesome fish!! Enjoy!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Dam That Thing Looks TIGHT sh*t!!!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn!! Thats sick!!! What tank do you have him in?


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow thats awesome!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks again, He is with all my others. It is kinda weird seing them together, they are alot smaller. My other piraya hang with him, he seems pretty calm with them. The ternetzi gave up territory without a fight.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Its beautiful.. and I am speachless.

Congrats.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

> I am speachless


I am too


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Nice pickup


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

WOW








Very nice, not to mention huge, p!!!

congrats









Oburi


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have only 3 words to say

amazing amazing amazing.
your member title should be changed to piraya man you have so many piraya.

dixon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SOB thats a badass Piraya!!! Colors are badass!!!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

OMFG.. WTF....................... GUD DAMN dude.. that is a FAWKIN BADASS FISH!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy shiz







Man, that's an awesome fish...








I'm so jealous!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

that is the nicest piraya I have EVER seen. Can someone say, pic of the month winner?


----------



## DEVILDOG (Aug 21, 2003)

BAD ASS MAN. That is one nice looking fish. What is the expected rate to pay for something like that.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Raptor !
THAT'S IT!

CONGRATS!

I kneel to your PIRAYA !

F***ING GREAT !

KEEP HIM WELL, or I am gonna kick your ass!

Brother :

sit down and have a beer , watching your beaty P's!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I would take out insurance on him, but no insurance company covers pets and animals









You bet azrael, I think i might kick my own azz if something happens :smile:

Thanks very much guys. I am hoping to get a 500 gallon in two or three years when i move.

Georges prices are in the buy sell thread fo shark aquarium.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Nice!!! That looks very expensive. Good luck with it.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Raptor...beautiful piraya man...George picked you a beauty for sure!!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

That is on e of the most beautiful fish I've ever laid eyes on. Congratulations. I don't think my piraya is worthy enough to even be food for that beast.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn That is one IMPRESSIVE fish.


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Holy crap!

Didn't stop for long, did you, Alex?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Mattias19 said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> Didn't stop for long, did you, Alex?


I missed my big guys







I had to make my tank look like it's being used :laugh: I will some day have a shoel of monster piraya, Well maybe later than sooner.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I smell next months POTM.. unless of course I join the contest.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

damn 32 bucks to ship nice


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The more the marrier :nod: The fugger just took down a half of fish fillet. Oh i can see a grocerie bill increase








I recomend to anyone who has the means to get one. 
Air cargo is alot cheaper, and better off for the fish. He only spent 5 hrs in the box. George packed him in his own mini acrylic 5 gallon tank.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Damn nice fish man!!! those colors are beautiful


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

h0ly sh*t.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

That's an awesome p...congrats!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Crazy Piraya man, He's Beautiful


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks for holding it for me ill be down later to pick em up


----------



## elongatus (Feb 6, 2003)

That's a beautiful Piraya!!!! Congrats on the pick up


----------



## Dave~X (Sep 6, 2003)

nice as hell!!


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

This is indeed a beautiful fish. I have 3 more this SMALLER size !!!! Wait until you see the shoal I have of the LARGE ones !!! and I think they're wanting to breed!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

SharkAquarium said:


> This is indeed a beautiful fish. I have 3 more this SMALLER size !!!! Wait until you see the shoal I have of the LARGE ones !!! and I think they're wanting to breed!!!


 That would be... *PICS WANTED*


----------



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

sh*t. That is the best, meanest looking p. i have seen.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Once again impressive! Congrats Raptor!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You´re lucky i´m envious...







!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

SharkAquarium said:


> This is indeed a beautiful fish. I have 3 more this SMALLER size !!!! Wait until you see the shoal I have of the LARGE ones !!! and I think they're wanting to breed!!!


 :smile: If thats a small one oh boy, i definately want to see the mambo's








Sheeeeesh George, You know how to keep us reeling in!


----------

